# Your favorite lens is?



## dpedro (Jan 14, 2013)

What would be your favorite lens? The one you'd say you took your best shots with?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 14, 2013)

My best sports shots ever are with the 300 f/2.8L I IS.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2013)

I would say the 16-35 f2.8LII
with the 85 f1.4 Sigma a close second

but the more i use the 40mm pancake the more I like it


----------



## kbmelb (Jan 14, 2013)

85 1.2 II by far.


----------



## infared (Jan 14, 2013)

On FF Camera:
Canon: 85mm f/1.2L II
Zeiss: 21mm f/2.8 ZE

Can't narrow it down further.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 14, 2013)

Using an APS-C camera, 28mm F1.8 USM.


----------



## BL (Jan 14, 2013)

dpedro said:


> What would be your favorite lens? The one you'd say you took your best shots with?



40mm pancake. because with any other lens mounted, it just stays at home

i bring my camera to work and everywhere i go now


----------



## beansauce (Jan 14, 2013)

On FF, 24-105L. 16-35L II is second

On crop... 16-35 II... 70-200L II is second


----------



## Zlatko (Jan 14, 2013)

BL said:


> dpedro said:
> 
> 
> > What would be your favorite lens? The one you'd say you took your best shots with?
> ...


A great reason to own the 40mm pancake! It's a lens that likes to go everywhere and it makes the whole camera feel smaller.

I have a bunch of favorites, but no single favorite at the moment.


----------



## eLroberto (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely the 70-200 IS II. Even on crop my most used lens.


----------



## pedro (Jan 14, 2013)

The one that meets the needs. As I do not own all too many at the time and never will. For being short of a WA at the moment coming from crop, the 28 F/2.8 is first choice when it comes to nightscapes. Otherwise I am really discovering the 50 F/1.4 as a fine prime for lowlight. Later this year I guess I'll go for the classic 16-35 range and a few years from now I'd like to go for a 14-24 should it ever hit the shelves...But preferably I will burn the money for another 5D two product cycles from now (2018).


----------



## dlubis (Jan 14, 2013)

85mm f/1.2L II...!


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 14, 2013)

I also forgot to add, 100mm F2.8 macro USM. This is one of the best lens I've ever used that's why I dream of an FF so I can use it more. Also the 50mm F1.8 II.


----------



## jp121 (Jan 14, 2013)

50mm 1.2L same reason as previous stated for the 40mm.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 14, 2013)

135mm f/2. It is responsible for a very high percentage of my recent favourites.


----------



## Smurf1811 (Jan 14, 2013)

85mm 1.2 II


----------



## LowBloodSugar (Jan 14, 2013)

On crop camera, my favorite is the Canon 8-15 f/4L. Full frame, I think I will love it even more. The only thing I don't like about it is the lens cap.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 14, 2013)

That I own: 24-70L II (rarely comes off my 5D 3)
That I don't own: 85L II


----------



## ghstark (Jan 14, 2013)

70-200 is II.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 14, 2013)

This week, definately my 16-35IIL.....but that's because I've just got my copy fixed


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jan 14, 2013)

Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 14, 2013)

I miss my 28mm f2.8 and my 200 f2.8 II

One less thing to think about with these lenses, and they required a more considered approach, rather than zoom to fit, you had to move to fit, with attendant effect on perspective and depth of field etc.

I don't know if these were better lenses, or just forced me to work better, but I usually got better results from them.

Both sold in favour of versatile fast zooms.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2013)

At the moment, 300mm f4L, but sometimes the 50mm f1.4


----------



## stolpe (Jan 14, 2013)

My EF 70-200 f2.8L IS II USM is my favourite lens,
but I use my EF 24-105 f4L most of the time. 

Would like the 24-70 f2.8L II USM, but I have to save a little bit and the price needs to go down before I get that instead.

/ Stolpe


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 14, 2013)

100mm F/2.8 Macro IS L


----------



## stessel tank (Jan 14, 2013)

Love this lens always surprises me when i get to review my pics 300 2.8 i is & the 16-35 2.8 ii comes in a close second


----------



## dave (Jan 14, 2013)

24-70 ii


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 14, 2013)

EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II.... by far


----------



## hpmuc (Jan 14, 2013)

Believe it or not: the FD 85 mm/1.2L. I just can't afford the EF version at the moment, so I kept my A-1 just for this lens. I thought about an EdMika conversion, but with that, it won't focus to infinity on my 5D2. So, I'll just wait until I can afford the EF 85/1.2 II, which will then by my new favourite ...


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 14, 2013)

Since I got my Kirk Focus Rail and Macro tripod it's been the 100 2.8 Macro. But for non macro it's been my 24-105 lately. It's nice to have a decently sized walkaround with IS that's not my former brick (24-70 mki)


----------



## curtisnull (Jan 14, 2013)

300/2.8 II


----------



## sharka23 (Jan 14, 2013)

TS-e 24mm or .... TS-e 17mm ...
no TS-e 24mm..
hmmm no the TS-e 17mm, ..


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 14, 2013)

24-70 f2.8 II


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Jan 14, 2013)

35L 1.4!! Just such a great focal length for me, super versatile!


----------



## distant.star (Jan 14, 2013)

.
For me, no contest!

EF 135mm f/2.0L USM


----------



## EOBeav (Jan 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> For me, no contest!
> 
> EF 135mm f/2.0L USM



That's my next lens. For the time being, my fave is my 70-200 f/4 L. Great for tight(er) landscape shots.


----------



## agierke (Jan 14, 2013)

i just entered the world of great primes this year so i have to say the 35mm 1.4L right now. it has made me really want the 85L or the 50L though. i picked up the 85mm 1.8 to tide me over but i haven't really spent enough time with it yet.

i also really enjoy working with the 24mm TSE. shifting and then combining images to expand the field of view creates images that still really intrigue me. again...that lens has made me jones for the 17mm TSE.

its a terrible sickness this business is....


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 14, 2013)

24-105 it is always on my camera. 

But I have a good feeling that it would be the 100mm 2.8L macro when I get it this spring.


----------



## 1nsanity (Jan 14, 2013)

Canon EF 24L II 1.4 USM


----------



## jcollett (Jan 14, 2013)

LowBloodSugar said:


> On crop camera, my favorite is the Canon 8-15 f/4L. Full frame, I think I will love it even more. The only thing I don't like about it is the lens cap.



If true, then your next purchase MUST be a FF camera. Get a used 5Dc or 5D mark ii ASAP even if you need to sell other stuff to get it. Once you see the 8-15 on a FF, the crop sensor camera you have now may never get used again!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 14, 2013)

Hands Down, The 135L.


----------



## infared (Jan 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> For me, no contest!
> 
> EF 135mm f/2.0L USM



I have a little lust for that lens...but for now my 85mm f/1.2L II has been taking the edge off of that for me...LOL.
That fast focus would be great in some situations..which is lacking in the 85mm...and with the 135mm f/2.0 you still get very shallow DOF.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 14, 2013)

Favorite: 70-200 f2.8L Mark II on a 7D. 
Runner-up: 40 f2.8 pancake, even though the 17-55 f2.8 is my workhorse "short" lens.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends where I am, what I'm doing, or what/who I'm shooting =P But for the overall IQ and look I still love my 85mm 1.2L II despite it's weight and sluggishness compared to many other lenses it results in the best rewards


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 14, 2013)

It is like asking what song you like best... depends on the mood and the occation. 

I can probably pick three if there is no context and we are being pedantic: 135L, 35L, and 24-105L . 

In a pinch, I always grab the 24-105L Zoom and 35L prime. They compliment eachother very well. 

I fall in and out of love with the 35L....it does limit you in someways being in reality a wider angle than normal ....but I use it as a faux standard for a bit of punch. Right now I am going through the love phase with the ageing 35L.


----------



## Whopper (Jan 14, 2013)

At the moment: 50L --


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 14, 2013)

For me it is the 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## bholliman (Jan 14, 2013)

My overall favorite is the 70-200 f2.8L II, but at times I prefer my 24-105L or 35L depending on what type of shooting I'm doing.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 14, 2013)

Hands Up!, the 100-400mm L 
not the best lens by a long shot, hideous transition zone bokeh but when this thing delivers, it REALLY delivers. Not my most used lens but has provided some of my most outstanding, mostly nature, images.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2013)

I've narrowed it down to:
- Sigma 30 1.4
- Canon 100 2.0
- Canon 200 2.8


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 14, 2013)

my next lens


----------



## charlesa (Jan 14, 2013)

The 24 mm TS-E L II


----------



## Jim K (Jan 14, 2013)

My two primes:

On both FF and crop the 500mm f/4L IS
On the FF the 24mm TS-E f/3.5L II


----------



## vmk (Jan 14, 2013)

all time fav: 70-200 f2.8L II


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> It is like asking what song you like best... depends on the mood and the occasion.


Yep. In wildflower season, it's the 100mm IS macro. That pretty much stays on the 5D. At the moment (summer here in Oz) wildflower season is over, so the 300mm f4 stays on the body, for bird pic's (Eastern Spine-bills and other small birds are hanging around at the moment). In 3-4 months, as the weather cools off, I'll move towards the 40mm pancake, for the moody, misty conditions around the hills


----------



## sdsr (Jan 14, 2013)

135L (though I end up using other lenses more often because I usually want more or less reach).


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2013)

100L Macro.... great for portraits and fantastic for seeing the world differently


----------



## Alex (Jan 15, 2013)

400mm 2.8 mkII


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 15, 2013)

Leica 80mm Summilux with fotodiox adapter to EF mount.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 15, 2013)

100mm macro


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 15, 2013)

It will soon be Tamron 70-200 VC 2.8


----------



## TexasBadger (Jan 15, 2013)

135mm f2.0 L


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

Isn't someone going to say EF-S 18-55? It's supposed to be the number one Canon lens for numbers produced.... someone has to like it.... anybody?????


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Isn't someone going to say EF-S 18-55? It's supposed to be the number one Canon lens for numbers produced.... someone has to like it.... anybody?????



its not a very good lens, if they upgrade the optics to be the same as the 18-55 EF-M it will be a big improvement for this kit lens


----------



## Steve Todd (Jan 15, 2013)

28-300L on my 1DX, if I only carry one body.
Or 24-105L on the 1DX and 70-300L on my 1D4.


----------



## untitled10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love my 135L


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 15, 2013)

Perhaps my fav lens at the moment is my Canon 70-300mm L f/4-5.6 USM IS. I live in Australia, and its captured a lot of photos in the 2 years since I've had it!

It's great on my 7D, from wildlife to birds in flight to candid portrait to even a bit of motorsports and/or field sports in daylight. The sharpness, contrast, colours and bokeh are very good - that is: very high imagine quality (IQ). Plus it's very portable and for me an awesome hand-holdable lens (IS helps!) up to the equivalent of 480mm, with snappy USM AF.

My 'fav workhorse' lens is the Canon 15-85mm f/4-5.6 USM IS, which gets the most use. Great range, very good IQ, and USM / IS as bonuses. Then I have other lenses that I consider more 'specialist' eg Sigma 10-20mm EX HSM and Canon 100mm macro USM. My 'next' lens will be a fast prime, probably the next Canon 50mm (with true USM?). The 'favourite' lens I would like to TRY is the new Canon 200-400mm L f/4 USM IS 1.4x... though I doubt I'll buy it (mainly due to size, weight and alleged cost, even though I can afford it..)

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## Rowbear (Jan 15, 2013)

EF 400 f/5.6 is the lens I'm most satisfied with.


----------



## joedotbrown (Jan 15, 2013)

*40 pancake*. Image quality is so good! It's so easy and fun to use. Great shots of people, events and parties.
*50 1.2L*. Soft, but fun. Can't get that look with any other lens.
*70-200 2.8L IS II*. So sharp, so pro, so versatile.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 15, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't someone going to say EF-S 18-55? It's supposed to be the number one Canon lens for numbers produced.... someone has to like it.... anybody?????
> ...



For all its issues, I still love the EF-S 18-55mm IS for its flexibility, price and weight. You just have to understand its weaknesses to be able to enjoy this lens at least for casual photography. I for one can't complain on some of these pics:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/canon18-55is/


----------



## Aglet (Jan 15, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


definitely great performance per price and good for close up work if you don't need or have a nice macro.
or when you need a lens for hazardous work that's likely to result in, uhm, damage. Combine with a 2nd-hand Rebel.


----------



## Rmafive (Jan 15, 2013)

Going to have to go with the 24-105. It is definitely the most versatile lens I own and I can always rely on it for great pictures!


----------



## MacroBug (Jan 15, 2013)

Has to be the 135L, followed closely be the 100L macro.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 15, 2013)

At the moment my 100mm f/2.8 Macro IS.


----------



## acaurora (Jan 15, 2013)

70-200 f/2.8L II. As others have said, the bokeh and clarity is beyond words. Works in so many different applications and has always produced jaw dropping pictures for me.


----------



## docholliday (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a tie for the "top" lens - would have to be a 250/5.6 CFi Sonnar Superachromat on EOS adapter (on the long end) vs the 21/2.8 ZE Zeiss (on the wide end). Followed by the 110/2 Planar T* vs 100/2.8L IS. For pure macro, it would be a tie between the 120/4 Makro-Planar vs the 100/6.3 Zeiss Luminar on bellows.

All adapted to use on the 1DsMkIII. L-glass does the job, and does it well. But, as far as for personal shooting and my "favorite", it's definitely Zeiss.

After that, it's probably the Coastal Optic 60 and Hartblei Superrotators for EF mount. Then, would be the 24 TS-E II.


----------



## LowBloodSugar (Jan 15, 2013)

jcollett,

I just sold my t3i, 17-55 2.8 IS, and my soul to buy a 5DMK3 so I can capture low light video on the 8-15mm f/4L. This lens deserves the best.




jcollett said:


> LowBloodSugar said:
> 
> 
> > On crop camera, my favorite is the Canon 8-15 f/4L. Full frame, I think I will love it even more. The only thing I don't like about it is the lens cap.
> ...


----------



## yablonsky (Jan 15, 2013)

24-70 II


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 15, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> At the moment my 100mm f/2.8 Macro IS.



In two Days I may amend my favorite lens~ I just bought a 200 f/2 IS and cant wait


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 15, 2013)

70-200/2,8 IS II and 35/1.4


----------



## dpedro (Jan 16, 2013)

70-200 2.8 mkII so far, but before that, it was my 17-55 2.8


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2013)

24-105 f/4 L IS


----------



## Jesse (Jan 16, 2013)

24 TS-E, will be the 45 TS-E when the new one comes out.


----------



## dandai (Jan 16, 2013)

24-105 f4.0 L- 100 f2.8 L macro


----------



## wayno (Jan 16, 2013)

24L2

Not the most practical lens, but the most unique.


----------



## SJTstudios (Jan 16, 2013)

Canon 28mm 1.8 usm, best crop prime there is.


----------



## mirekti (Jan 17, 2013)

This is really a tough question.

After some time I settled with the lenses in the signature. 
I love 35L as it is a perfect walk around lens. I can do some portrait without too much distortion when I come close and I can always move few steps away to get more people in the frame.
70-200 II on the other hand gives great results and sometimes I really love the compression effect. The only disadvantage as I can see it, is it's white color. I almost bought some black stickers or sleeve for it. I'm actually still thinking about it.
85L - magic.
Sigma 12-24 ...ah, no other lens in this category, serves the purpose especially @12-16mm f8-f11 but not as good as the above mentioned.

I guess 35L is the winner here.


----------



## perperub (Jan 22, 2013)

So far, Canon EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS USM on my 40D crop.


----------



## beansauce (Jan 22, 2013)

24-105L... for the value you get with quality, capability, and price.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 22, 2013)

Changed my mind. 16-35 and in a couple months, 70-200 2.8L IS ii, I'm sure about that one.


----------



## yogi (Jan 22, 2013)

Some of my favorite pics are with the 85 1.2L II, but if i could only have one lens, it would be the 70-200L II.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 23, 2013)

100mm f/2.8L Macro IS

It's amazing how a lens with one focal length can be so versatile.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 23, 2013)

Leitz Summilux-R 50mm f/1.4 for Leica-R mount (1976)

Sharp and creamy. Awesome look.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 23, 2013)

Canon 200 f2


----------



## trygved (Jan 23, 2013)

24-105 on a 7D
I like the mild separation of f4, and the reach on a crop makes for my ideal walk around lens.

I would like the FOV of the 40mm on a FF, and it's sharp as all get out, but on a crop it's a tad too tight for my photography.


----------



## bikerbrub (Jan 23, 2013)

70-300L


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 23, 2013)

They all are... that's why I own them. The ones that are not favorites you'll find on ebay.


----------



## SteenerMe (Jan 23, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> They all are... that's why I own them. The ones that are not favorites you'll find on ebay.


----------



## Rashid (Jan 23, 2013)

My favorite is 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## 8TMacro (Jan 23, 2013)

EF 200mm f/1.8 USM
Incredible contrast and clarity, and very sharp.


----------



## Area256 (Jan 23, 2013)

100mm f/2.8L macro on a 6D. It's hard not to get great results with that lens, both for portrait and macro - great colour, contrast, sharpness, and bokeh. However my most used lens is the 24-105mm f/4L, just since you can do so much with it - and I'd say it's a close second for favorite.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 23, 2013)

Being a golfer myself it is impossible to answer which is your favourite club. I'd like to think they're all my favourites for their different purposes. But I like the shots I get with the 35L and it looks cool on my 5D3.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 23, 2013)

It's too hard to pick a favorite, normally i'd say the 85L II, but I've gotten alot of great pics with my Zeiss 50mm f/2 Makro recently. I gave up my 50L (which was my favorite for a long time) for it, no regrets.


----------

